# Aim2Game = B2 Net = Servermania = Chris Niedojadlo = Jerzy Niedojadlo = Kevin Blanchard



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

We have another thread on here about the various front companies based just over the border from Buffalo in Ontario, who are a regular fixture on LowEndBox.

Last week Aim2Game had yet another LEB offer.  

While Jon Biloh will deflect such criticism on LET and deny any links between the above. So, here I'll show you otherwise...

Aim2Game whois:














Domain Name: AIM2GAME.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2012-02-21 08:57:43
Creation Date: 2003-05-20 19:01:46
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-05-20 19:01:46
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Jerzy Niedojadlo
Registrant Organization: Aim2Game
Registrant Street: 137 Main St. N. Suite 210
Registrant City: Markham
Registrant State/Province: Ontario
Registrant Postal Code: L3P1Y2
Registrant Country: Canada


Who is Jerzy?  Most likely Chris Niedojadlo's direct relative.  Dad?

What's the Chris N link to Aim2Game? Prove it:

http://www.hltv.org/forum/102915-aim2game-gives-away-more-than-5000-of-prizes-and-gear-for-gamers-to-celebrate-launch-of-game-server-hosting?pageid=16














Aim2Game Gives Away More Than $5000 of Prizes and Gear for Gamers to Celebrate Launch of Game Server Hosting

Media Contact
Chris Niedojadlo
Aim2Game
[email protected]
855-222-0553



If you log in that email gets displayed 

So we now know Chris N = Aim2Game.

Looking at Chris N's Linked In profile... (which he has pulled since getting busted by us months ago):



That not only has him in charge of Aim2Game, but also president of Net3 and Server Mania.

Whois Server Mania (servermania.com) ?














Domain Name: SERVERMANIA.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2013-06-01 12:10:53
Creation Date: 2008-06-04 03:23:11
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-06-04 03:23:11
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Kevin Blanchard
Registrant Organization: ServerMania Inc.
Registrant Street: 3157 Secord Place.
Registrant City: Niagara Falls
Registrant State/Province: Ontario
Registrant Postal Code: L2J3K5
Registrant Country: Canada


So ServerMania (formerly B2 Net) is Kevin Blanchard's company?  Yes sir along with his brother Justin, aka the Blanchard Boys.

Oddly B2 Net / ServerMania use to list About Us info, but they don't any longer 

So how is Chris N tied to ServerMania?  Well he is their public acting current CEO....

Prior linkage of employment between Blanchard and Chris N:

http://web.archive.org/web/20101104233926/http://www.b2shells.com/ourstaff.htm

Kevin Blanchard
Chief Executive Officer

Chris Niedojadlo
Sales Engineer

B2Shells is one of the Blanchard Boys early ventures, circa 2004.

So next time someone says, like Biloh that these companies aren't linked, yeah, you can tell him where to put that misinfo.

Next, I need to go inventory all the linked companies.


----------



## Jade (Oct 14, 2013)

I smell another conspiracy  Buffa the investigator!


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

We touched on this group in another thread, but the thread got long and dizzying.   Back then everything wasn't entirely hammered out.  Now it is.

This B2 Net isn't just another normal customer either.  The Blanchards are closer to Biloh than another VPS fellow who seems to run his business from CC's office.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah yeah, these guys. Plus if you call all the numbers on their WhoIS like I did a couple months ago it's all the same PBX.

Here is a collected list of their offers on LEB since March.


http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-2month-256mb-openvz-server-in-new-york/ <–First offer by CC alias 'Stephanie Jourgen'
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-18year-128mb-openvz-ssd-cached-vps-in-buffalo-ny/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsace-9year-128mb-ssd-cached-in-buffalo-chicago-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-3-50month-512mb-openvz-ssd-vps-in-los-angeles/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-6month-1024mb-vswap-ssd-openvz-vps-in-los-angeles/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-48year-1gb-ssd-openvz-in-canada-buffalo-and-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/aim2game-6-75-month-2048mb-openvz-50gb-ssd-in-buffalo-new-york
http://lowendbox.com/blog/aim2game-6month-2gb-ram-50gb-ssd-disk-in-buffalo-ny-usa/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-4month-512mb-openvz-vps-in-new-york-usa-toronto-canada/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-1024mb-xenonapp-server-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-or-48year-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/
http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-monthly-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-ny/

VPSNODES is another company owned by Chris N. That was featured earlier and failed horribly due to them not getting their website updated in time. Chris N bought the website design from LoveVPS.
http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsnodes-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/
That's 15 times since March. Other VPS providers wait what, 2-3 months to get an offer posted on LEB? Less if using CC or if been featured before?

Remember the mystery lady 'Stephanie'? I think 'she' posted one LEB offer, which is the first VPS Ace. There was a lot of speculation 'who' this mystery lady was. Well, a LEB moderator at the time (this was back in March, I believe) mentioned 'she' was signing in from a CC IP. This same 'lady' was the same LEB mod that pulled a URPad offer when I worked there and told them not to put it back up until 'she said so'.

None of the LEB mods knew who this random new person was in their system, other than knowing she was signing in from a CC IP...


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are the CC=only offers mainly.   They have their own ASN/IP space and other non-CC datacenter installations.  

I haven't bothered filtering those out of the LEB offer pile, so I can't say if there are any at other locations or not.

I do have some other stuff for when the dogs bark about this.   Been comment spamming much with this group? Oh yeah.


----------



## Jade (Oct 14, 2013)

As long as CC owns LEB, they'll always post CC offers more than competitors


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Jade said:


> As long as CC owns LEB, they'll always post CC offers more than competitors


If it was only the post frequency many more people would just ignore that as greedy capitalists running LEB fixing the marketplace to their favor.

But this stuff  violates multiple "rules" and matters of integrity to post offers from a company pretending to another.

For instance, should I be allowed to create a company, offer VPS then have 5 employees who "operate" their own companies under different brands.  Thereby making 6 different offers?    That's what is going on in this case.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, i'd call it unfair marketing practice, but such is life - unfair. if you believe it's actually illegal - please do report it to the authorities that should deal with such things.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Yes, i'd call it unfair marketing practice, but such is life - unfair. if you believe it's actually illegal - please do report it to the authorities that should deal with such things.


Pretty much sums it up. Illegal? Well, perhaps not. Unfair and shady? Of course. I've never said I blame Colocrossing. If I were a provider offering servers then of course I'd rather promote those who utilize my services more than others. They make more sales, need more servers, I sell more servers. Makes sense. Just shady, is all. But business is business.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Sadly mate you're missing a company, tehe, you'll figure out soon.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Nov 11, 2013)

Let me guess, = ColoCrossing = US Government = NSA Spies?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Aim2Game is also VPSAce which is Net3 Inc.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Aim2Game is also VPSAce which is Net3 Inc.


http://imgur.com/a/wx2CG

ServerMania, SSDVPS, Aim2Game, VPNCast, and VPSAce. I feel like there is more that I didn't list in that album but need to dig that up when not so busy right now.

They're all connected.


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

Pretty sure I listed all three of these companies...

"Aim2Game is also VPSAce which is Net3 Inc."

There is far more to that group than just those.  B2Net and ServerMania are the "parent" companies.   Certainly other VPS offering companies too.


----------



## drmike (Nov 21, 2013)

Someone thinks they are being slick. 

Aim2Game suddenly shuffled off to another shell/front company.   Whois info changed...


```
Domain Name: AIM2GAME.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2013-11-07 13:42:58
Creation Date: 2003-05-20 19:01:46
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-05-20 19:01:46
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Aaron Clint
Registrant Organization: WebMyStyle
Registrant Street: 3001 Bridgeway #202
Registrant City: Sausalito
Registrant State/Province: CA
Registrant Postal Code: 94965
Registrant Country: United States
Admin Name: Aaron Clint
Admin Organization: WebMyStyle
Admin Street: 3001 Bridgeway #202
Admin City: Sausalito
Admin State/Province: CA
Admin Postal Code: 94965
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: +0.8889994535
Admin Fax: 
Admin Email: [email protected]
Tech Name: Aaron Clint
Tech Organization: WebMyStyle
Tech Street: 3001 Bridgeway #202
Tech City: Sausalito
Tech State/Province: CA
Tech Postal Code: 94965
Tech Country: United States
Tech Phone: +0.8889994535
Tech Fax: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: GREG.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
```


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 21, 2013)

> 3001 Bridgeway #202



Google says MoonriseHosting.com, MoonriseDesign.com .  Aaron is listed as registrant of 1st domain, Jenny registrant/Gary admin of 2nd one

Moonrise Hosting, Jenny, Gary (but not Aaron) are also mentioned here

from the Moonrise Hosting TOS



> Moonrise Hosting a subsidiary of Moonrise Productions, Inc.



http://www.linkedin.com/company/moonrise-productions-inc. (their website is moonrisedesign.com)



> support @ webmystyle.com



another hosting company, registrant listed as Alayn Clint with a Colorado PO box address


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

So which companies can I prove Chris N. controls/owns? 

('Chris','Niedojadlo','Aim2Game','[email protected]','11-1080 Brock Rd.','','Pickering','Ontario','L1W3H3','CA','9053086---','99.252.206.109','CPE0026f3216190-CM0026f321618d.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)

('Chris','Niedojadlo','VPN Cast','[email protected]','11 Cellini Ave.','','Hamilton','Ontario','L8W3W2','CA','905-308-----','99.252.206.109','CPE0026f3216190-CM0026f321618d.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com'),

('Chris','Niedojadlo','Net3 Inc.','[email protected]','11 Cellini Ave.','','Hamilton','Ontario','L8W3W2','CA','289-799-----','67.215.144.4','dhcp-ac-f1-df-c8-c1-1f.cpe.sourcecable.net'

('Jared','Worth','Cloud4Web','[email protected]','11-1080 Brock Rd.','','Pickering','Ontario','L1W3H3','CA','888-423-----','99.253.78.60','CPE0026f3216190-CM0026f321618d.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com'

----> snip 

What you doubt Jared Worth is involved?

https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e643IlokdYcJ:http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jared-worth/33/a13/382%2B%22jared+worth%22+toronto&hl=en&biw=&bih=&gbv=1&ct=clnk



> Marketing Assistant
> File Back Up
> 
> 
> ...


File Backup ehh? http://filebackup.com/contact.php

File Backup Inc.
11-1080 Brock Road
Pickering, Ontario
Canada L1W 3H3------- 

Nitram Charcoal.... Hmm who owns that  ?

*Whois *



> Domain Name: NITRAMCHARCOAL.COM
> Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
> Updated Date: 2012-10-15 08:34:24
> Creation Date: 2010-03-15 11:02:35
> ...


Oh look Jerzy Niedojadlo again 

Doesn't he have an address link to 11-1080 Brock?  Yeppers:

https://www.google.com/search?q=%22Jerzy+Niedojadlo%22+%2211-1080+Brock



> HabIcoArtBrush.com - Hab Ico Art Brush - Whois - DomainTools
> whois.domaintools.com/habicoartbrush.com
> Feb 11, 2013 ... Tech Name: Jerzy Niedojadlo Tech Organization: Cornerstone Media Productions Tech Street: Industrial Plaza Tech Street: 11-1080 Brock ...
> Minecraftserver.co - Minecraftserver - IP-Adress.com
> ...


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Throw this on the pile from the ever kind Jack:

WHMCS license 6f6f01653ff5b3949c30 (Chris Niedojadlo, Net3 Inc., [email protected]) for vpsnodes.com (domain registered on 2009-04-21) [192.241.193.34 - unknown] is currently active. Type: Monthly Lease No Branding, valid from 2013-07-04 to 2013-09-04 (billed monthly), v5.2.6 or later installed in /home/vpsnodes/public_html/clients, no addons.

WHMCS license 4caea5874b676aeabc28 (Chris Niedojadlo, Net3 Inc., [email protected]) for vpsace.com (domain registered on 2011-01-20) [198.211.108.90 - United States, Elmwood Park, NJ, Digital Ocean] is currently active. Type: Monthly Lease No Branding, valid from 2013-03-13 to 2013-09-13 (billed monthly), v5.2.6 or later installed in /home/vpsace/public_html/clients, no addons.

WHMCS license 3ee06b67755442d7765b (Chris Niedojadlo, Net3 Inc., [email protected]) for ssdvps.com (domain registered on 2009-06-04) [198.199.67.127 - United States, New York, NY, ServerStack] is currently active. Type: Monthly Lease No Branding, valid
from 2013-05-03 to 2013-09-03 (billed monthly), v5.2.6 or later installed in /home/ssdvps/public_html/portal, no addons.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

and throw this new find on:

http://bgp.he.net/dns/nationvps.com#_whois

nationvps.com


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

So in VPSAce's database,  looking at ticket notes:



> same ticket in a2g, same guy.


What I thought vpsAce and Aim2Game were different companies?   What happened to Biloh's lies about these folks and all the magical made up people posting the LEB offers. Pure fiction.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Why are vpsAce payments being funneled through a PayPal account belonging to another company?

gateway setting value
paypal apiusername *paypal_api1.vpncast.com*

Oh that's right, vpncast is owned by the same folks too... Just like I said.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

> IF THIS MESSAGE CONTAINS ANYTHING OTHER THAN SALES OR GENERAL INQUIRES, USE THE
> PRE-DEFINED REPLY CALLED CONTACT FORM UNDER GENERAL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Francisco (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, but I though these were all separate companies with absolutely no ties to the other ones?


----------



## Raymii (Nov 23, 2013)

Whats the deal here? I see a lot of companies ran by the same blokes?


----------



## Francisco (Nov 23, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Whats the deal here? I see a lot of companies ran by the same blokes?


Right.

You have the head monkey also claiming that each and every single company is a 100% separate and unaffiliated owner that don't know each other. Yet, buffalooed keeps finding all these connecting strings.

While people get sick of hearing about LE and the antics pulled, they keep proclaiming they're a 100% unbiased "hosting leader with an ever improving alexa rating". Now, to this date they still don't list that the site is owned & operated by CC on the homepage, just that it's 'hosted' by them. This also doesn't touch on the fact about how easy it is to buy alexa rankings. There are 'alexa booster' services all over the 'net, including even on WHT. LE had some very unusual traffic spikes on alexa that couldn't be explained either. When the site supposedly was sold they jumped a *huge* amount but there was nothing different being done with the site to trigger such a spike.

You have the bone heads that the OP discussed getting listed *13* times in.. ~5 months? To this day vpsace has *still* not disclosed that their entire billing database, including credit cards, is in the wild.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Not that I am in the know but:



> To this day vpsace has still not disclosed that their entire billing database, including credit cards, is in the wild.


That's true.  The database is floating around.  That's where bunches of information came from.

The credit cards, I suspect might be reversible since the crypto hash file seems to have been swiped too.   That key I believe is used for anything crypted in WHMCS.

And, not that I've seen proof, but been told in passing that other shell companies there were also swiped.

I won't go on, but if they didn't change per node passwords to certain things prior to the hack, all their Nodes also would be compromised almost undoubtedly since such credentials are in the database.


----------



## jimmychungus (Aug 10, 2022)

friendly bump of the ol' rump on this one for Biloh Bucks


----------

